# colnago bike identification!!!!! please help!!! im new here



## fivestarkid (May 4, 2014)

hello everyone. i just signed up and am posting for the first time. i recently bought a vintage bike to ride around town and i found this green colnago bike for cheap at a garage sale. the guy was the original owner. he was an elderly dude so i figured the bike was 60s/70s. when i guessed 70s with him he chuckled and said its earlier. so im putting it out there. hopefully someone knows something about what i have. all he said it was highly sought after and that the frame either cost $1500 back in the day or it was worth $1500 today. i dont remember. ill post pics, hopefully that works.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Odd to see a Colnago in Bianchi's signature color. I guess that can happen. And never saw one outfitted with anything but Campy brakes. Oh, well, cool bike. Ride the daylights out of it. Looks like early-70's to me, judging by the components.


----------

